# German dictionary & forum



## mkellogg

Hi all,

There have been numerous requests concerning German.  WordReference no longer has a German dictionary and won't have one.  Please stop complaining and use one of the other German dictionaries on the Internet.

Also, there have been requests for a German forum.  I hope to start one, but not now.  As long as I'm still getting rude messages from people about the lack of a German dictionary, I see no point in creating a public forum where they can be rude to me collectively and in public.

My apologies,
Mike


----------



## Silvia

In order to see if there are only two people left (Focalist and Spicy  ), I suggest this:
whomever is interested in a German-English forum, please leave a post saying "I would like it". Maybe there are more than two!


----------



## Silvia

I would like it.


----------



## mkellogg

You all are driving nuts.  Do you realize this???

The question is not if people want it!  I understand that some people want it.  This is not in doubt.

The problem, as I stated above, is that I am waiting for the less mature people to go away.  I still receive plenty of "f*** you!" messages from fans of the old German dictionary.  I am waiting for these people to all go away, so that such a forum is not a place for the immature to congregate and demand a German dictionary.  I have no use for more abuse than I currently receive!!!

I am also waiting for the forum "regulars" to understand what I have written.  For instance, Focalist seems to be under the impression that I hate Germanic languages altogether!  If I had faith that the people in the forum would understand my current predicament, then it would be easier to eventually open it.


----------



## Zephyrus

Honestly Mike, I don't think people will be rude to you collectively in the german forum.
I understand your decission and reasons of taking away the german dictionary...but I also consider it would be great to have the forum here. That's my humble opinion.


----------



## Silvia

Ok, Mike, I perfectly understand your point. For that forum a moderator would be required, so that we are sure insults won't go through. I guess it's just kids... we've seen some around in other forums too. Don't let that bother you, maybe it's just a kid with different usernames.


----------



## DDT

Hi Mike,
I guessed you had been clear enough, yet...
Never mind, what for? Concerning the f*** messages they reveal the level of people not deserving to be part in this beautiful project.
Concerning "regulars" I guess that's part of communication: there's no way to avoid misunderstandings every now and then, that's the way it always worked (and will keep on working 'till we're nothing but mere human beings forced to use that useful but easy-to-misunderstand convention whose name is "word"  )

DDT


----------



## vachecow

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I still receive plenty of "f*** you!" messages from fans of the old German dictionary.  I am waiting for these people to all go away, so that such a forum is not a place for the immature to congregate and demand a German dictionary.  I have no use for more abuse than I currently receive!!!
> If I had faith that the people in the forum would understand my current predicament, then it would be easier to eventually open it.


I see your point Mike~~~~if thats any comfort


----------



## vachecow

DDT said:
			
		

> Concerning the f*** messages they reveal the level of people not deserving to be part in this beautiful project.
> DDT


I agree, that kind of language is pretty low, especially to someone who has set up this great place.  There are forums otherplaces for people like that...


----------



## mkellogg

I guess that since we now have had a little discussion about a German forum, that now would be a good time to open it up.


----------



## Interventizio

I don't think I've really understood what appears to be the matter here. I'm new in this place. Got a proposal though: anyone willing to learn some italian? I'm offering my competence in exchange of somebody checking my german.

P.s.: the german-english forum? it's ok by me.


----------



## vachecow

Well, Mike has allready added a German forum so there is no problem anymore.


----------



## chrissyde2

Ich bin dafür ) I would like it )


----------



## vachecow

chrissyde2 said:
			
		

> I would like it )


thats good, because we allready have one!


----------



## Interventizio

chrysside2, wendest du mir zu? Anders gesagt: Willst du wirchlich etwas Italienisch lernen? Interessierst du dich fuer mein Angebot? Also fangen wir an, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe!


----------



## Alpha0ne

I would love to see a German Forum, but I am aware of how much work is involved in such a task. I can only say, that we all feel a great deal of gratitude towards Mike because of this vast resource (Playground) for all of us to use "FREE OF CHARGE" This should be the point to emphasize on. You should all back and respect any decision the Administrator takes, and understand the commitment involved. How many of us would be able to run something so immense and complicated.
So, my message: let all of us regular users stick together (As birds of a feather) and back our Administrator in his resolutions.
Long live the Forum...Long live Mike Kellogg...  
Regards
A1
Please let us know Mike if there is anything we can do to help with the “Chores”.


----------



## DDT

Alpha0ne said:
			
		

> I would love to see a German Forum, but I am aware of how much work is involved in such a task. I can only say, that we all feel a great deal of gratitude towards Mike because of this vast resource (Playground) for all of us to use "FREE OF CHARGE" This should be the point to emphasize on. You should all back and respect any decision the Administrator takes, and understand the commitment involved. How many of us would be able to run something so immense and complicated.
> So, my message: let all of us regular users stick together (As birds of a feather) and back our Administrator in his resolutions.
> Long live the Forum...Long live Mike Kellogg...
> Regards
> A1
> Please let us know Mike if there is anything we can do to help with the “Chores”.



But a German forum does exist!!! 

DDT


----------



## Cracker Jack

This is just a simple plea.  WR already has bilingual dictionaries in English and other Romance language (Spanish, French and Italian).  Lately monolingual dictionary for Spanish and even a Spanish dictionary of synonyms had been introduced (which is a great boost for advanced learners), aside from the monolingual English dictionary available.

The past few weeks also saw the inclusion of bilingual dictionaries in Spanish-French and Spanish-Portuguese.  However, a bilingual dictionary of English-German hay yet to be realized.

There are many learners of Germans that will surely benefit from this.  I know that it's due time will come.  But if it may not be asking too much, can a German dictionary with noun gender and pluralization suffix features be added to the already pre-existing one?

Thanks a lot in anticipation.


----------



## cuchuflete

And...if you still want to complain, please read this:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1285


----------



## foucrazyfoucrazy

No offence, I can see you're angry about people writing immature messages about the dissappearance of the German dictionary, Mike, but I'm sort of new... and I didn't even know there ever WAS a German dictionary, so I was wondering... Why did you take it away? 
Again, no offence! Word Reference is now one of my favorite sites, and the forums are my fave part, and I think you're doing a great job, Mike! Really!


----------



## lauranazario

foucrazyfoucrazy said:
			
		

> No offence, I can see you're angry about people writing immature messages about the dissappearance of the German dictionary, Mike, but I'm sort of new... and I didn't even know there ever WAS a German dictionary, so I was wondering... Why did you take it away?
> Again, no offence! Word Reference is now one of my favorite sites, and the forums are my fave part, and I think you're doing a great job, Mike! Really!


I'm not Mike, but I may be able to provide a reply.
All main dictionaries currently appearing within WordReference are licensed products... which means they belong to someone else and they appear here thanks to a license agreement between WR and XYZ publising company.
As such, license agreements are subject to negotiation or cancellation --an aspect that falls solely on Mike's realm, as he decides what's financially and administratively viable regarding the operation of this website.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## foucrazyfoucrazy

Oh. Ok. Seems fair enough. Thanks for the reply.


----------

